# NUS Downloader



## WB3000 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm currently writing a program called NUS Downloader (NUSD) which will be capable of downloading and packing WAD files from Nintendo's Update Server. This will be helpful whenever you need a certain System WAD (IOS36, Menu 3.2, etc.).

UPDATE: Released v1. NUS Downloader can be found on WiiBrew.

Currently I'm finishing the work on TMD information extraction (as seen below with the content names listed). I'll start now on the actual NUS download code, followed by perhaps WAD packing.





I most likely will not be writing my own packer, so I was curious as to what packer would best suite this process. It ideally should be able to pack the encrypted contents themselves without decryption.

If you have any other suggestions, feel free to say. I'd like to get them integrated before a release vs. after.


----------



## junker_man32 (Mar 29, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I'm currently writing a program called NUS Downloader (NUSD) which will be capable of downloading and packing WAD files from Nintendo's Update Server. This will be helpful whenever you need a certain System WAD (IOS36, Menu 3.2, etc.).
> 
> Currently I'm finishing the work on TMD information extraction (as seen below with the content names listed). I'll start now on the actual NUS download code, followed by perhaps WAD packing.
> 
> ...


awesome...only if this means i can download the new mii channel and check mii out channel and internet channel, then pack the wad and install sir.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 29, 2009)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> awesome...only if this means i can download the new mii channel and check mii out channel and internet channel, then pack the wad and install sir.



You will be able to do the Mii Channel for sure, probably the Check Mii Out Channel, however the Internet Channel and other purchased items are not possible. Things you normally have to pay for (VC, WiiWare, etc.) will not succeed in the download/packing process.


----------



## dablyth (Apr 10, 2009)

hi there i just went to use nus downloader and when i click on start NUS DOWNLOAD  all files off my desktop vanished


----------



## junker_man32 (Apr 19, 2009)

WTf....this crap doesnt even work, i even used the Title ID's from the site it told me to, wiibrew! yeah nice try, this crap doesnt work..


----------



## WB3000 (May 30, 2009)

v1.1a has been released, latest version is always on the wiki. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				dablyth said:
			
		

> hi there i just went to use nus downloader and when i click on start NUS DOWNLOAD  all files off my desktop vanished


----------



## OSW (May 30, 2009)

junker_man32: Works great for me. It;'d be good if u describe your error... and If you're trying to do pay channels/games, it won't work...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 28, 2009)

hi guys, ihave downloaded both versions of this now and none will run on my pc. i get error message....

The application failed to initialize properly(0xc0000135). click on ok to terminate the application.

is there any other way to create these files as my wii is not connected to net?


----------



## madtamski (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you installed the .net runtimes?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en

It's a pre-requisite buddy


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, when I saw the first post, I though there was a compact version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To not be completely off topic: You can only use Decrypt contents if you have the key.bin
But everyone probably knew that


----------



## drarab2 (Jan 5, 2010)

will this work to update the system menu


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 28, 2010)

drarab2 said:
			
		

> will this work to update the system menu



Yeah, I know bumping after 4 months or sumin, but no question should go unanswered  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes you can update a Wii with this and sometihng to install the wads.

Be VERY careful installing a new system menu, you must first install the system menu IOS or you WILL brick your Wii.

System Menu 4.2 for example requires IOS 70 BEFORE installing the menu, othe menu versions require othe IOS, do reading or risk bricking.

The requires IOS "should" be listed here : http://wiibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu


----------

